# Pride in my club



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We've been working on getting this AB out of a bad situation. His owner is in Iraq at present and was under the impression that his dog was being cared for. 
When we got Suge a few weeks ago, he was skin and bones, loaded with both internal and external parisites, and spooked at his own shadow. 
He was at the field today and he's happy, he's social, and he now thinks he's a lap dog. 
He's staying at the kennel of Jen Chandler, the Presa breeder on our club and costs are being covered by the club till his true owner comes home in Oct. Jen is also responsible for building our web site. 
See his story on the cover page of our club site.
www.rwdc.org


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> We've been working on getting this AB out of a bad situation. His owner is in Iraq at present and was under the impression that his dog was being cared for.
> When we got Suge a few weeks ago, he was skin and bones, loaded with both internal and external parisites, and spooked at his own shadow.
> He was at the field today and he's happy, he's social, and he now thinks he's a lap dog.
> He's staying at the kennel of Jen Chandler, the Presa breeder on our club and costs are being covered by the club till his true owner comes home in Oct. Jen is also responsible for building our web site.
> ...


OH! He looks EXACTLY like the Bulldog we had when I was a little kid! Tears sprang to my eyes the minute I connected to the site.  

Is he as big as he looks? Ours usually had at least three kids riding on/hitching a ride behind him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He's a bigun! I'd be hard pressed to guess his weight right now but I'm thinking he'll easily be in the 100+ range when he get his weight and conditioning back. 
It amazing how his whole attitude is comming up with a little care. the first time we all saw him, my first thoughts were Man, I sure feel sorry for that dog, but he seemed so tempermentally messed up. A little food and and good care has made a complete change in him.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob, that's great that you guy's stepped up to the plate to help the dog while his owner is away. Your club looks impressive too, excellent!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> He's a bigun! I'd be hard pressed to guess his weight right now but I'm thinking he'll easily be in the 100+ range when he get his weight and conditioning back.
> It amazing how his whole attitude is comming up with a little care. the first time we all saw him, my first thoughts were Man, I sure feel sorry for that dog, but he seemed so tempermentally messed up. A little food and and good care has made a complete change in him.


Yes, ours was a "bigun" too! I remember my next sister down walking under him without much scrunching. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > He's a bigun! I'd be hard pressed to guess his weight right now but I'm thinking he'll easily be in the 100+ range when he get his weight and conditioning back.
> ...


Thanks Al! 

Connie,  Now THAT'S a tall dog, no matter how small your sister may have been!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I know. We must've been pretty small! That's the way I remember him and I'm stickin' to it! :lol: 

We loved him like crazy. He was with us 100% of the time. The poor dog.... there were 7 of us.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Bob, that's great that you guy's stepped up to the plate to help the dog while his owner is away. Your club looks impressive too, excellent!!


Ditto and ditto!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When all seven of us were at home, OUR dog was pretty much MY dog because I did alll the brushing, feeding, walking, training. That was the beginning of my downfall. :lol: :lol: 
Come to think about it, that dog, Taffy, GSD/Collie, was there before #6-7. I was almost 20 when she passed on.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> When all seven of us were at home, OUR dog was pretty much MY dog because I did alll the brushing, feeding, walking, training. That was the beginning of my downfall. :lol: :lol:
> Come to think about it, that dog, Taffy, GSD/Collie, was there before #6-7. I was almost 20 when she passed on.


Oh, right......... there couldn't have been seven of us with our Bulldog, either.......... maximum five in his lifetime. Let's see, carry the four, divide by seven........

Yeah, I don't think there were any dogs who had the good fortune to experience all seven of us, with no one still unborn and no one already gone off to school. Whew!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The dog saw all seven, but #7 has no recall about her. 18 yrs between oldest and youngest.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> We've been working on getting this AB out of a bad situation. His owner is in Iraq at present and was under the impression that his dog was being cared for.
> When we got Suge a few weeks ago, he was skin and bones, loaded with both internal and external parisites, and spooked at his own shadow.
> He was at the field today and he's happy, he's social, and he now thinks he's a lap dog.
> He's staying at the kennel of Jen Chandler, the Presa breeder on our club and costs are being covered by the club till his true owner comes home in Oct. Jen is also responsible for building our web site.
> ...


As the wife of a two-time Iraq War veteran and auntie to an English bulldog, thank you and your club, Bob! I wish I could say this baby's story was unique, but it is not. There are other reports of "foster parents" not caring properly for dogs of deployed soldiers.

I'm glad to hear that Suge is on teh road to recovery and that he has fallen into compassionate hands!


----------

